# What has your daughter learned



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

What has your daughter learned about men by watching your interactions with your wife?

I think my daughters have learned he always come through when he can. You can count on him. He will sacrifice for you. He will take care of you. He does his share and will shoulder others. Losing his temper does not bring verbal or physical abuse. 

I WONT believe that he set up unrealistic expectations for them


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

This brought me to tears. I hope my daughters learn the same from my husband. When I was a child, I learned that men leave. Every time.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My daughter sees a Dad/husband who is happy, he enjoys being a husband and a father.....he devotes himself to his family...she sees her dad come home every day with a smile looking for Mom to kiss her & wrap his arms around her, she sees how he puts her 1st and even the children's needs before his.... if they need their bike fixed, if Mom needs a project done, he is there with his tools. He saves them the last cookie. 

He always helps them with their homework, this comes before anything he wants to do. If she is excited to watch a movie -he will take the time to sit down & watch with her, play games with her, he sometimes picks her up & twirls her around, and puts her upside down mopping the floor with her hair....she loves her dad! 

She hears much laughter between him & myself, even behind closed doors at times, she sees how we hold hands if we take a walk, we snuggle when we watch tv togehter, we flirt & we are always talking. 

She sees that her dad makes Mom very happy, and sometimes she may even be jealous we spend so much time together, leaving the kids at home for an overnighter or go for a bike ride alone. She has never seen him hit Mom..... she has heard him raise his voice at times....well...because Mom deserves it sometimes! She may even laugh...She is on HIS SIDE.... Mom needs put in her place ...then Mom usually laughs too- cause she knows Dad is right, Mom is getting out of hand. 

She has even told me she hopes to marry someone just like her dad someday.

In our bathroom, we have a little chalkboard picture frame with a pic of the me & dad in it, and she will write on it "I love you Mom & Dad".... when she gets mad at me, I will notice "Mom" has been erased- but it still says "I love you dad". Funny... she never erases dad ! No, dad is always "good", it is only Mom who gets erased from time to time. 

Will she find a man like her dad someday to marry .... these will be hard shoes to fill....the bar is set pretty damn high, but it is my greatest hope for my daughters future.


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

I wish I had similar experiences with SimplyAnonymous... so envious. I don't have a daughter but this is what I learned. 

Since coming back to my parents home, I've noticed more and more the importance of interests and long-lasting passion in a marriage. My mother often confides in me that she wishes to leave my father after my lil bro is graduated. I tell her she should do what she thinks is best but inside I really feel hurt.

It makes me confused about my own relationships with men. If it will last and if there is such thing as everlasting love.

I remember when I was about 4. My mother was crying after a argument with my dad. Then when I was about 8 or 9 I remember hiding behind a sofa with a suitcase my mother was packing. They were arguing and I was confused and scared. My mother and father rarely held hands and at times I wondered why they were together or if they even loved each other. Marriage and love seemed forced and a job in my eyes. I never remember my father coming back and hugging or giving my mother a kiss. He's a great father and my mother is great too but between them, and their relationship together, I mostly learned that marriage is a painstaking process. I still watch them today and it makes me doubt if marriage and love is worth it.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

My daughter knows that even though me and daddy are having a bit of a tough time at the moment daddy still cares and respects mummy and that no matter what happens in the future daddy will always love his little girl and always be there for here whatever she needs and whenever she needs it.

H adores our daughter and I swear whatever the future holds for our 
Marriage I will never do anything to jeopardise their special relationship
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I honestly don't know.

I hope they both see a father that:

Loves to hug them both EVERY day no matter what
Loves there mother 
Is caring and nice even though he has a temper
Will be there for them always


----------

